# [problema sfondi fluxbox] [RISOLTO]

## Flonaldo

Salve, dopo aver consultato la guida( con scarsi risultati) mi ritrovo sempre con lo stesso problema : non riesco ad impostare gli sfondi (desktop) con fluxbox!!

infatti : Settings ---> background images --->choose image...    ( come faccio a scegliere tra gli sfondi che ho precedentemente scaricato da internet????)

grazieLast edited by Flonaldo on Thu Dec 11, 2003 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> infatti : Settings ---> background images --->choose image...    ( come faccio a scegliere tra gli sfondi che ho precedentemente scaricato da internet????)

 

Ma dove l'hai beccato questo menu?

Io normalmente scelgo lo sfondo impostandolo nel tema che utilizzo con qualcosa del tipo "fbsetbg /path/wallpaper.png", ma ci sono molti altri metodi. Ci sono parecchi topic in questo forum, anche abbastanza recenti, su fluxbox e gli sfondi di fluxbox, prova a fare una ricerca, sono sicuro troverai qualcosa di utile.

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   
> 
> infatti : Settings ---> background images --->choose image...    ( come faccio a scegliere tra gli sfondi che ho precedentemente scaricato da internet????) 
> 
> Ma dove l'hai beccato questo menu?
> ...

 

Dovrebbe essere nel menu che installa versione stabile di fluxbox... 

infatti lo ho anche io  :Cool: 

ma non ho mai approfondito la directory dove va a pescare gli sfondi preferendo usare 'Esetbg'  nell'.xinitrc

----------

## matteo*

oppure usa Esetroot:

http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/faq/questions/other-fluxbox.html#background

il menu ce l'ho anch'io (0.9.6_pre9) ma non l'ho configurato x farlo accedere alla directory dove ho gli sfondi.

----------

